# Free Stacking Chairs for anyone in the Portland (OR) Area.



## SweetBennyFenton (Mar 11, 2010)

We just replaced the old stacking chairs from our black box space. Great for us but now we have a bunch of old stacking chairs to get rid of.

We have 74 stacking chairs on three rolling bases. Most are burgundy color. We have already thrown out any damaged chairs so all 74 of them are in working condition. These are great for small flexible spaces, rehearsal spaces, etc.

These chairs are free assuming you can come and get them.

If interested, PM me and we can set up the details.

Thanks!


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 12, 2010)

Hmmm.... almost worth the drive down there. We've got these nasty pink stacking chairs I would love to get rid of. I'll have to see if anyone would buy me a couple tanks of gas for the truck. Can you post or send me a picture?


----------



## Van (Mar 12, 2010)

Minemineminemineminemineimenime I'll beat you there, I bet.


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 12, 2010)

It also won't cost you $100 in gas to get there.  My boss hates our pink chairs too but isn't interested in paying me to come down and get them.


----------



## Van (Mar 12, 2010)

Yah, just a couple of bucks in Beer Bribes.


----------

